# Laptop in the range of 30k - 40k ???



## bravo007 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi friends
Im looking for a laptop in the range of 30k to 40k. Im going used it for education and business purpose. Plzz suggest me some best models available
I have two brands in my mind
1. Dell Inspiron 15R T5405061N8(32K) and T540511N8(37K)
2. Acer Aspire 5740


----------



## mehrotra.akash (Apr 28, 2010)

Take the dell and pay 8k extra for the 3 years complete cover.
That way ANY form of damage will be covered by dell and that too onsite


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dell has superior build quality, 2nd to none... so no doubts on that.. 

but, Acer 5740 has many more features in offer as compared to DELL but has  a slightly (jus slightly) inferior build quality....if u are okay with it, then u shud go in for Acer as it has more features than DELL (in the entertainment segment).. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bravo007 (Apr 29, 2010)

thx for reply
From where should i buy the laptop, i mean from retail shop(croma/relience) or company showroom. Where i can get best price.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 29, 2010)

everywhere prices are same buddy..  as croma has DELL store wich offer the same price and u cn hv a bargain (though not much)..


----------

